# NIE help Benidorm



## petkanov (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi, me and my wife applied for NIE numbers in Benidorm at the end of September, but had to return to the UK before we could pick up the numbers. They stamped a copy of the application forms which they gave to us. Does anybody know if I can pick my wife's Nie number without her coming to spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

petkanov said:


> Hi, me and my wife applied for NIE numbers in Benidorm at the end of September, but had to return to the UK before we could pick up the numbers. They stamped a copy of the application forms which they gave to us. Does anybody know if I can pick my wife's Nie number without her coming to spain?


I _think_ you can pick it up for her if you are getting yours - but she can get it any time she is next in Spain in any case


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

My wife wasn't able to pick mine up so had to wait til I returned from work as the Cartagena police require a finger print on the nie when collecting, even from my 2 kids. Don't know if it's the same in Benidorm mind you.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

MacRov said:


> My wife wasn't able to pick mine up so had to wait til I returned from work as the Cartagena police require a finger print on the nie when collecting, even from my 2 kids. Don't know if it's the same in Benidorm mind you.


That must have been NIE + certificate of residencía as NIE on it's own doesn't require the fingerprint.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

hmm, it doesn't mention residencia as far as I can tell but I did wonder that myself.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> That must have been NIE + certificate of residencía as NIE on it's own doesn't require the fingerprint.


& unless it has changed in the past few months (lets face it, it could have ) you don't need fingerprints for the residents cert in Benidorm - at least you didn't at the end of July this year


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I went to the Policia Nacional in benidorm a few weeks ago to collect an NIE on behalf of a friend. They even told me when I went with him to get it that he doesnt have to go himself to collect it. I just gave them the paper, explained its not me and they handed me the NIE.

So no problems!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I went to the Policia Nacional in benidorm a few weeks ago to collect an NIE on behalf of a friend. They even told me when I went with him to get it that he doesnt have to go himself to collect it. I just gave them the paper, explained its not me and they handed me the NIE.
> 
> So no problems!


I knew I wasn't going mad


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I knew I wasn't going mad


jeje no.. and no, still no fingerprints taken, you´re right!


----------

